# Ok, crafty-people! I need a pattern!



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I am hunting for a sewing pattern for 'bitches britches' or doggie diapers or whatever you want to call. I would prefer one I could put a mini pad in and could be thrown in washer. Zoe is not old enough yet, but I want to be prepared well in advance... Thanks guys!


----------



## Abbey'sMommie (Dec 11, 2008)

i found a website to buy some washable ones http://www.jjdiapers.ca
i did fine a lady who is is selling a a pattern for some cute ones on ebay
but not many patterns


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

I am bumping this up so maybe some one will see it that has a pattern.


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll look into it! it took me weeks to find a pattern for a sweater to knit for my dog...


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.thriftyfun.com/tf21073568.tip.html

here are a few pictures of some home made ones? The woman doesn't want to give away her pattern, which is ridiculous,and there is a "pattern for an italian greyhound on here that looks rather simple, but I know how talented you are so talented to begin with you just may be able to re-create it by looking at it!?! I know you can do it )


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If you can't find a pattern, you could just buy ONE and then copy it! 

Brodysmom


----------



## carrera (Oct 8, 2008)

I ordered diapers of jjdiapers.ca and i LOVE them, any way i could provide the measurements you would need to create a pattern? i can send you pictures of what the diaper looks like as well,any thing you need! it seems pretty basic, and the jj diapers stay on GREAT!!!!
or, i have talked to the owner on the live chat many times, maybe ask her if you are able to purchase the pattern from her even though she does not sell it?


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

ok, so i have ordered one on ebay, it looks creative and functional (not very pretty fabric but it has cute ruffles). if it works well, i can certainly copy the pattern and make some of my own. also, i double-checked the listing and it isnt copyrighted.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

btw, thanks for the vote of confidence rachael


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

carrera said:


> I ordered diapers of jjdiapers.ca and i LOVE them, any way i could provide the measurements you would need to create a pattern? i can send you pictures of what the diaper looks like as well,any thing you need! it seems pretty basic, and the jj diapers stay on GREAT!!!!
> or, i have talked to the owner on the live chat many times, maybe ask her if you are able to purchase the pattern from her even though she does not sell it?


I just saw your offer. you are too sweet for words. thanks. if the one that is ordered doesnt work, i may take you up on it. 

the lady who i ordered it from offered me another color, and i took her up on it, i guess she has to make it since i still havent received it in the mail yet. also haven't gotten a shipping confirmation. thats ok, i am a little early yet, just wanted to be prepared. I will post pictures when i get it if anyone is interested.


----------



## rhaubejoi (Dec 10, 2008)

wow, so my son just brought me the mail and i opened up the package from her and they are here, but there are stains where the anus goes! i am horrified! i sent her a message saying i was sure it was a mistake and letting her know what happened. i am waiting for a response now. they have obviously been worn and not washed. they were supposed to be new! obviously! i dont even know what to think. they look like they were made and worn once and never washed. i am kinda shocked. its funny cause i never would have thought of it, but i dont want to put them on zoe anymore than i would put someone else's dirty (or clean either) underwear on myself!

any thoughts on this? i am sorry, this is not really a rant, i am just in shock, i guess


----------

